# Wall Sconces



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

This depends greatly on the type or fixture being used IMO.


----------



## SideWorker (Aug 2, 2009)

That kinda complicates it... lol


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

SideWorker said:


> When using wall sconces for the primary lighting, how do you lay it out? Tricks? Pointers?
> 
> Thanks.


1fc/ft is legal. One fixture anywhere will do that.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> 1fc/ft is legal. One fixture anywhere will do that.


I don't beleive thats not a correct statement, if an emergency light it's 15fc/Ft at an exit sign the minimum light is only 1fc/ft. The broadcast of an exit sign should still be 15 fc/ft.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

CADPoint said:


> I don't beleive thats not a correct statement, if an emergency light it's 15fc/Ft at an exit sign the minimum light is only 1fc/ft. The broadcast of an exit sign should still be 15 fc/ft.


I agree with his statement, and not yours. The last restaurant I did, they tested egress path at a min of 1fc/ft.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

I think they look best on walls.


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

I like them with a cup of tea with lemon. 

Wait thats scones. Never mind.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I personally like to include sconces in lighting layouts when ever I can. But to use only sconces...? Thats really old school. I like to layer the lighting with ceiling fixtures or High hats and sconces on the walls. this will give you a nice even lighting. And if you just want a softer light you can just turn on the sconces.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Rooms that have sconces only always appear to me to be "dark". Sometimes that's the effect they're going for. 

I try to leave the lighting design to the lighting designers. Takes the heat off me.


----------



## got2climb (Aug 12, 2009)

Convince the customer to add can lights on a seperate dimmer switch for primary lighting and the sconces as filler. The effect will be more even and you will have a happy customer.


----------



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

I like to use sconces as a way to get back at the sheetrocker, put a sconce on the wall and I can almost bet you will see all the tape joints on that wall. I also like to use them going down stair ways, usually eaiser to change lamps out in the future and their are some pretty trick sconces out there.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

SideWorker said:


> When using wall sconces for the primary lighting, how do you lay it out? Tricks? Pointers?
> 
> Thanks.


Depends the dimension of the room you're lighting. Is it 10'x10' or 50'x50'?


----------

